# Where do you order your instacure/dextrose



## shellbellc (Apr 10, 2007)

I have seen everybody talking about it, but not where they buy it, on-line, store, butcher, etc...I was just wondering, I need to purchase some for the bellies that are dancing around like sugar plums in my head!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't use instacure I use Prague Powder #1 and #2 or Tender Quick
but yom can get them and dextrose:


http://www.sausagesource.com/catalog/4.html

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/i...f0665b4ffbca94

http://www.friscospices.com/cures.asp


http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages-...08cf97fe38e384

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/inde...551fa957c7333f

http://www.theingredientstore.com/ge...-800/index.htm

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...TS&Category=50


If you have a local brew shop you can get dextrose there also. Some grocery stores carry Mortons Tender Quick near the salt.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 11, 2007)

i believe that instacure #1 is prague #1-------

i  use mortons tender quick and sugar cure....
i get both of these in canning supply section of the local super market..


----------



## smoked (Apr 11, 2007)

instacure, prague 1, modern salt cure......they are all basically the exact same thing.......  tenderquick is different then those, also prague 2 is a different blend specifically for dry curing.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Prague powder #1 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite and 16 parts salt. You normally use 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lb. of meat. Used at any time meat is not immediately put into freezer or refrigerator,  Such as smoking, air drying, dehumidifying, etc. This is similar to and sometimes called Curing Salt.

Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite,.64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. You normally use 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lb. of meat. mainly used for products that will be air cured for long time like: Country Ham, salami, peperoni, and other dry sausages.

Instacure 1 is a mixture of 1oz of  Sodium Nitrite (6.25 %) to 1 lb of salt. Used at any time meat is not immediately put into freezer or refrigerator,  Such as smoking, air drying, dehumidifying, etc.

Instacure 2 is a mixture of 1 oz of Sodium Nitrite (6.25 %) along with .64 oz od Sodium Nitrate (4 %) to 1 lb of salt. mainly used for products that will be air cured for long time like: Country Ham, salami, peperoni, and other dry sausages.

Note: The Curing Salts above contain FDA approved red coloring agent that gives them a slight pink color thus eliminating any possible confusion with common salt 

Morton's Tender Quick is a mixture of salt, sodium nitrite, sodium nitrate and sugar. You normally use 1 level tablespoon of cure for 1 lb. of meat. This is NOT pink.

Saltpeter is potassium nitrate and is also used as a curing agent but I know nothing about it.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## slo n easy (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody aware of any online Canadian suppliers??


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Slo n Easy -

Canada is pretty big! Here's a few but theyellow page link will get you closer.

http://www.stuffers.com/

http://www.3men.com/allyou.htm

http://yellowpages.ca/business/category.html?id=1159000


----------

